# Does Cubecart v4 let you monitor stock and inventory levels?



## yuwmic (May 2, 2008)

I know there's mod for this:

CUBECART 4 MODS - Stock Levels for Product Options CC4 v1.5 - Estelle's Mod Store - CubeCart Mods and CubeCart Skins


but wondering if cubecart version 4 comes with it so don't have to spend the extra money.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

yuwmic said:


> I know there's mod for this:
> 
> CUBECART 4 MODS - Stock Levels for Product Options CC4 v1.5 - Estelle's Mod Store - CubeCart Mods and CubeCart Skins
> 
> ...


No, that's one thing that not many shopping carts do. Not even shopsite which is a very expensive shopping cart tracks stock levels for "product options".

I was very surprised to find that mod/add-on for cubecart. It's very useful. For t-shirt sellers (that carry inventory), I'd say that's the #1 cubecart mod to have.

If you are printing on demand (like if you have a DTG machine), then you wouldn't need that mod.

But if you are getting your t-shirts preprinted, then that is a valuable mod to have.

CC3 and CC4 (and many other carts) can monitor your "general" stock inventory levels.

But so far, I've only seen cubecart have a stable mod that will allow you to monitor your inventor levels down to the options level (how many red t-shirts left, how many small t-shirts left, how many large, blue happy penguin t-shirts left).


----------



## cookiesa (Feb 27, 2008)

A bit off topic but, 

I have bought mods from Estelle's before, she is very good even if you have trouble (she logged in and fixed a conflict with another mod for me very quickly)


----------

